# Piglet the Wonder Hedgie



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

We were getting settled on the couch yesterday afternoon and I got a nice little picture of him resting his head on my leg waiting for me to put on my sweatshirt so he could climb in the front pouch for a nap. 

[attachment=0:rnq9mqqi]bright eyes2.jpg[/attachment:rnq9mqqi]


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

Awe, that's so sweet! He looks happy.


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

Look at that face,what a sweetiepie!!!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Piglet knows what's up :lol: what a smart little guy.


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

so cute! what a smart little dude! (love the adorable name, btw  )


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

He is such a cutie. Keep up the pictures.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Here's Piglet perched on his daddy's shoulder, watching him work on the computer.

[attachment=2:2d3nmuxg]005.jpg[/attachment:2d3nmuxg]

Investigating my phone.

[attachment=1:2d3nmuxg]snorf.jpg[/attachment:2d3nmuxg]

My little cuddle bug.

[attachment=0:2d3nmuxg]blankie.jpg[/attachment:2d3nmuxg]


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Piglet showing off his bathtime swimming skills:






And then showing off his "I'm mad at you for giving me a bath" hiding skills... I ended up having to move the bed to get him out this time.

[attachment=0:1sy1mm7o]hiding.jpg[/attachment:1sy1mm7o]


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

What a good little swimmer  so cute!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

It's a slow afternoon at work, so here are some recent pictures of Piglet! 

[attachment=2:3g5dshfn]001s.jpg[/attachment:3g5dshfn]

[attachment=1:3g5dshfn]002s.jpg[/attachment:3g5dshfn]

[attachment=0:3g5dshfn]004d.jpg[/attachment:3g5dshfn]


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

And one more. 

[attachment=0:7wsd2rw9]003k.jpg[/attachment:7wsd2rw9]


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

That one in the hood is so cute! I've always wanted to do that but I'm pretty sure Henry would leap to his death haha


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

He never seems to stay put when I put him in my hood, but he'll curl up in my bf's hood and stay there for hours!


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Too cute!


----------

